

Rails Creator David Heinemeier Hansson Explains Why He Loves Ruby - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ruby/rails-creator-david-heinemeier-hansson-explains-why-he-loves-ruby/

======
eaxitect
totally agree, "I like programming much more now...". I've developed software
with C, C++, Java, and more, but never find any of them as useful and
intuitive than ruby. For me, Ruby is the best damn language, period. Don't
care about benchmarks, as the oldies say, "the shortest path is the one you
know"

~~~
nolite
..and Python?

~~~
eaxitect
I never went beyond Hello World-ish on python, no chance yet, however, my
point is Ruby is adequate enough for my needs and no plan to migrate to
another lang. If you prefer Python over Ruby for some reason, go ahead,
because, as DHH says, it's you developing with it everyday.

